# brine for chicken



## Gwanger (Apr 9, 2018)

looking for a good brine for adding flavor to whole chicken befor smoking with apple.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2018)

I like to use SPOG with Montreal chicken seasoning.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 9, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> looking for a good brine for adding flavor to whole chicken befor smoking with apple.



Check out Chef JimmyJ's. . . . . . I have used it for both chicken and turkey.

Easy to put together and works great.

John


----------



## tallbm (Apr 9, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> looking for a good brine for adding flavor to whole chicken befor smoking with apple.


I just brine with salt and water.
After I pull them out I pat dry and season with pepper, onion, and garlic.
This makes killer whole chickens or chicken breast.  I don't brine dark meat... unless it is attached to the whole chicken :)


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll tell ya what has worked great for me. And it gives great flavor to the chicken.
2 quarts apple juice
2 quarts water
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup real maple syrup


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2018)

Been using this recipe 27 years with great results...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi JJ,

Glad to see you are feeling better and ARE BACK!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you John...JJ


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 13, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Been using this recipe 27 years with great results...JJ
> 
> *Families Favorite Brine*
> 
> ...


Thnx chef jj-Thank you for rapid reply,Recipe for brine sounds great, I like drying the bird overnite in frig,for developing a crisper skin, no one likes a rubbery skin,Have you ever rubbed skin of bird w/baking pwdr. to improve skin texture.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes works great...JJ


----------

